# Kayak Navigation Light



## Erich_870 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm trying to locate parts to build a navigation light for my kayak. I’ve found a RGB led on DealExtream, but I'm having a hard time finding an LED controller with the strobe function that has the right output for the LED's. It's my understanding I need a controller around 700mA because I’ll have two LED’s limited to 350mA each.
 
Here is the LED I'd like to use (I'll have one wired for red and one for green)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4530
 
I've found several drivers that look promising, but they are either out of stock or don't have a strobe mode.
 
Thanks for your help,

Erich


----------



## Erich_870 (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a suggestion on what driver to use for 2 LED's limited to 350mA and 3.2 volts?

Can I run a resistor in front of the first LED and use a driver that has a 1000mA output? :thinking:

If there is a better sub-forum to post this question, please let me know. :wave:

Thanks guys!

Erich


----------



## drmaxx (May 15, 2010)

You might want to ask the question in:
Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included


----------



## znomit (May 16, 2010)

Kaidomain have red and green dropins.

Cutter.com.au have red and green LEDs too. Look for optic and housing ideas in the bike section, some of us ride in the rain.

For a driver you could use a Buckpuck with a simple strobe controller (555 timer). 

Whats your battery? 

These are just marker lights right? 350mA might be too much.


----------



## chefgrill (May 16, 2010)

I don't know why you need a strobe modus, and if you already have a battery on the kayak. But if you want something independent, I'd go for a bike taillight, which is also available as front light, and change the led on the front light with a green one...

http://www.smart-bike-europe.com/images/artikel/ls026.jpg

Those are with just standard LED's, but you might find something brighter..


----------



## outer limits (Jun 15, 2010)

Check your local regulations. Strobe is for man overboard. I have used a strobe thinking it would stand out with lights from the city behind. It did not seem to make any difference to the boat that just about ran me down. I saw him coming but he got one hell of a fright when spotted me as he shot past. He came about and apologised but could not judge the distance. I have heard of similar stories even involving the coast guard who suddenly found themselves amongst a group of kayakers. An all around white should be legal. I use 1 led and a 7135 driver with a 3 position switch so I can use a resister for a low current just to stay in contact with other kayakers but not to upset there night vision to much.


----------



## Erich_870 (Jun 15, 2010)

Technically I can get away with just a white light because I'm under 23' in length and going less than 7 knots. Also, I would only use the strobe in an emergency situation, not for normal navigational requirements.

I'm still hoping someone can shed some light on how to run two led's off of one controller. :shrug:

Erich


----------



## outer limits (Jun 15, 2010)

This is not my area so much but each LED has a slightly different forward voltage so if you got just 2 LEDs and they had different voltage then one could take more current than the other. Probably not a problem if you are operating them well below the rated capacity other than you would have one brighter than the other. Buy more then you need and check them out and only put the two that closley match each other.


----------



## Erich_870 (Jun 15, 2010)

outer limits said:


> This is not my area so much but each LED has a slightly different forward voltage so if you got just 2 LEDs and they had different voltage then one could take more current than the other. Probably not a problem if you are operating them well below the rated capacity other than you would have one brighter than the other. Buy more then you need and check them out and only put the two that closley match each other.


 
That's what I'm starting to understand.

I think the best work around is to find a driver that supplies the needed 350mA with the right modes and buy two, running each led off of their own, then control their modes (High, Med, Low, Strobe, SOS) by a common switch.

Now I just need to find that perfect driver... 

Erich


----------

